# Broadway Limited SD40-2



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I just bought a Broadway limited sd40-2 off of ebay. (I have not got it yet) It has the paragon 3 sound and they say it works great.(We will see) Anyways the shell they was doing a "Project" on it painting and such.( needless to say a bad one) could not get the shell back on right a did some "hacking" on it. My question is where can I get another shell or could you do an "Exchange" with another company? This one here may not be "Fixable" so I thought I would check here if anyone knows
Thanks.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

In my experience, most manufacturers won't sell just a shell. They want people to buy whole locomotives, not one mechanism and a bunch of interchangeable shells. You might find another, inoperative loco on eBay for cheap and do the swap yourself.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I was hoping that there was another shell from another maker that would fit without to many adjustments to it. I will keep an eye out for one like that(Never seen one that don't run). It would have to be really cheap. Cheaper than what I got this one for anyways. It may look worse than it really is I am hoping anyways. LOL
thanks for the info.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Call BLI. You never know.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

ftauss said:


> Call BLI. You never know.


I emailed them to check and see if they would sell one to me or not.I was honest with them and told them it would be for a non warranty Locomotive. I have not heard back yet. I do not know if they are even open now with everything going on.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Well I received the Loco yesterday and It does run great and everything works as it should. It has all the railings with it but they "Hacked" the ditch lights off of it when they tried to put the shell back on. Missing both couplers and screws but I found some at micro trains that will work with it. (1015-1) Never heard back from BLI so they must be closed right now with everything going on. I am happy with it but just have to do the "Tiny" work and put the railings back on. (LOL)


----------

